# Tax Rebate



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi folks

As some of you may know Im a full time student studying Graphic Design at RGU in Aberdeen. I have a part time job at Halfords to support my studies and Im earning under the personal allowance. However until this last months pay i have been heavily taxed (emergency tax code) and I am now wondering how to go about claiming it all back? 

I thought it would come through automatically in my pay at the end of this month (I get paid on the last day of the month) but I dont want to risk it incase it doesnt and I lose my money!!! I have a lot of tax to claim back so being a student I dont want to lose it. My boss isnt sure what I should do, whether to wait or to phone halfords own pay department or to phone the tax office and explain my situation. 

Anyone know more about what Im asking/wanting? (if I have made any sense at all!) Is there a form I need to fill in and send away or do I just wait and see what happens?

Cheers

Andrew :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

just give them a call mate and ask them to sort out your tax code as you have been on basic rate for a while now. they will sort it all over the phone and you should get it all back within the next 3 months. (april being new tax year)


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeh thats what Im hopeing for. Just going to have all my pieces of paper round me on the table when I phone. Hate having to scour for stuff in the middle of a call :lol: Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gave them a phone and after being sent rond in circles for best part of an hour I got through to someone who knew what they were doing. So its coming back either in my next pay or at a later date in a cheque. Just glad Im getting it all back!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you! Who did you phone? Halfords pay department or HMRC? I asked my boss about it today and he didn't have a clue which i was a bit astounded at. Info for this sort of thing seems to be limited lol


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Franzpan said:


> I'm in the same situation as you! Who did you phone? Halfords pay department or HMRC? I asked my boss about it today and he didn't have a clue which i was a bit astounded at. Info for this sort of thing seems to be limited lol


You need to phone HMRC. Your employer can't do anything without an instruction from HMRC.


----------

